# Was könnten die Personen sagen oder denken?



## Ayi (30. März 2009)

Ich fang hier mal ein neues Spiel an. Es geht darum, sich was möglich witziges zu überlegen, was die Person auf dem Bild sagen oder denken könnte. Danach postet ihr dann ein Bild für die nächste Person (natürlich Netiquette dabei beachten). Es müssen auch nicht unbedingt Menschen sein, auch Tieren können Gedanken verpasst werden. Falls mehr als eine Person auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, ist es dem Poster überlassen, zu welcher er die Gedanken aufschreibt, wenn er Lust hat, könnte auch ein kleiner Dialog entstehen.

Als Beispiel poste ich mal einen alten Screenshot meines Schamis (fragt mich nicht, welches Lvl der da noch hatte, auf jeden Fall unter 60, wie am lahmen Mount zu erkennen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Damals war er nur ein Twink)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ayi: Seht her, ich wette, so habt ihr eure Mounts nicht dressiert! Er kann sogar einen Handstand!
Tiger: (denkt) Noch ein kleines Stückchen höher mit dem Hintern, dann rutscht die endlich runter direkt in mein Maul!


Jetzt seid ihr dran: Was könnte diese Person hier denken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2009)

Mein Name ist Kenny MacLeod und ich bin184 Folgen alt. Ich bin unsterblich und man nennt mich den *Southlander* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (30. März 2009)

"Bitte lieber Gott, lass die Jungs vom FBI nicht in meinen Keller schauen!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (30. März 2009)

Ob die Leute merken, dass ich ausstopfe?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (31. März 2009)

Ich finde zu wörtlich genommene Dinge NICHT LUSTIG! Trotz 40 Grad Körpertemperatur!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2009)

"Den Schoenheitschirurg knoepfe ich mir vor..."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (31. März 2009)

".... Bequemer Sessel. Ob die wohl merken das ich ein Spitzel aus dem Senegal bin und nur die Infrastruktur von innen heraus zerstören möchte?? ... Meine Parteikollegen von der CSU haben es jedenfalls noch nicht bemerkt!"


Sorry, aber muss sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (31. März 2009)

"Dieses Foto war dein letzter Fehler" :-)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (31. März 2009)

JA! ENDLICH! Eine goldene Himbeere für meinen Comicfilm "Dieter"!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (31. März 2009)

lol hatte zuerst den Selben gedanken wie du d2wap!
Aber zurück zum Thema:

"Wo Finde ich jetzt bloß ein Taschenmesser und ein Faden?"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (31. März 2009)

lol @ 2 trottel, 1 gedanke ^^

@ topic
Hey Barack, mein neues Smartphone ist genial! So klein und so handlich - und nur 2 Knöpfe! Ich hoffe du bekommst auch bald so ein tolles Teil!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (31. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nächstes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (31. März 2009)

Diese Tropfen heute früh hätte ich nicht nehmen sollen....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (31. März 2009)

"Ich mach jetzt erstmal Urlaub auf Hawaii"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (31. März 2009)

MIST!!! Clerasil soll man ja nur im Gesicht verwenden! Das Juckt nun wir Hölle!


Kollege Gerhard Meyer-Vorfelder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

*who the fuck ist das ..*
laut wikipedia nen politiker von euch
hmm was denken die ..


so welches spiel können wir nun verbieten, world of warcraft oder counter strike ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2009)

Wo zum teufel ist das klo? ich suchte es seit stunden... NEIN!
(Bevor man an was poehses denkt :S



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

ey noob mach das nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kukste ne *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

Fuck of Windows...Linux Roxxx...Bäääm Headshot





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

wenn ich irgendwann wieder aufstehen kann geh ich pimpern ! muahahaha




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

Haaah ....Nooob ...Loooser....Ich bin der fette Mega Bahser
Shit kagge ausgerechnet ich muss auf diesen verdammten Drecks Vogel reinfallen ....der hat bestimmt Wallhack Cheater Kagg Noob




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (31. März 2009)

weißte was?
Was denn?#
Naja, wenn man bedenkt, was solch etwas anrichten kann..was passiert dann..
Woah nicht shcon wieder, hör auf hör
womit? Oo
fang nicht schin wieder davon, dass du frankreich auslöschen wilst nur weil die da viertelpfünder mit käse haben
mhm das wolte ich gar nicht sagen..wollte eigentlich die weltherrschaft an mich reißen.. Pinky and The Brain  Pinky and The Brain ..one is a genius..the other insane
oh damm...moment insane..ich Oo





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (1. April 2009)

Wenn der wüsste das ich bei einem Medizinpräperattest als Tester für Hormone bin, das Zeug aber nicht nehme es aber in sein Bier gemischt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was denkt / sagt berti vogts (ich scheib lieber die namen dazu, weil anscheinend ein paar menschen bildungslücken haben.. ^^ )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (1. April 2009)

Kannte den von vorher auch nicht keine Anhnung von solchen Deutschen Persönlichkeiten. 
Aber deinen hier kennt wohl jeder :-)

btt:

"Hey Jungs langsam langsam, ich hab eure Unterhosen nicht geklaut"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für jene mit Bildungslücke: Alfred Gusenbauer ^^


----------



## d2wap (1. April 2009)

DER GUUUUUUSY! Krass. Ich liebe die Mittermayer Austria-Version 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gusy ssagt:
Joa Mey, is es schon so spät das die Leute mich wählen würden?


Wenn wir schon auf dem Politiktripp sind: Présenté Fidel Castro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

"Willkommen zur Mitbesitzerversammlung, werte Mitbesitzer des Wohnhausreihe Ostendstraße 7!"

Obi Wan, Winnie Pooh und die Mutter des ganzen.


----------



## Ayi (1. April 2009)

Bist du sicher, dass wir nicht nur adoptiert sind, Vater?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. April 2009)

nichtmal verpackt hat man uns 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. April 2009)

Fredwin! Oh mein Gott! Was haben sie mit dir gemacht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (1. April 2009)

Ist der Job als Ampel schon vergeben? Rotes Licht hab ich zumindest schon mal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

lol, rofl, i pwnt undead mage, he sheep'd me. wtf.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (1. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nächstes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Ey, du, organgene Unterwäche findet keiner sexy!
Echt nich?
Neee, glaub mir mal!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (1. April 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da würd i aber auch starren und sabbern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aja Spruch:

*Boaah hat die Uschi voll die dicken Eumel*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (1. April 2009)

Tut mir leid, ich konnte nicht an mich halten und habe sie sprechen lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächstes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Das ist _mein_ Teddy!
Ja, genau, sein Teddy!
Gib ihn mir wieder!
Gib ihm den Teddy zurück!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. April 2009)

hoffentlich sieht keiner die zahnspange...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (1. April 2009)

Autsch, das nächste Mal sollte ich vorher auf die Pfützen achten, bevor ich einen Salto versuche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Mama, mach, dass es weggeht!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (1. April 2009)

Mit der neuen Faltencreme können auch Sie so jung und sexy aussehen wie ich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Alter! Mach Tür zu, sonst knallts!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (2. April 2009)

Verdammte Papierknappheit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (2. April 2009)

Mann im Wasser: Na komm Süße, komm zu Papa!
Esel: Bitte tötet mich, JETZT!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

Dieser Rotstift siehr furchterregend aus. Deswegen trage ich eine rote Krawatte.
Und die Brille ist von Fielmann.
Mehr kann ich mir nich tleisten von dem Gehalt das RTL mir zahlt.


Was sagt dieser Kerl hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (2. April 2009)

Verdammt, wer hat mein Schwert gegen eine Plastikkopie getauscht? Die ist ja nicht einmal scharf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

Süße kleine Küken!
Die Mama muss sicher eine ganz tolle sein!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (2. April 2009)

Viele Leute wollten mich schon erschießen, wenn ich so vor ihnen stand. Tja Kinder, jetzt wisst ihr, woher meine Löcher kommen.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

"Hey Ernie, Sodomi ist verboten, das weißt du oder?"
"Wie? Wo? Was? Ach Bert, werd bloß nicht eifersüchtig!"

*Niveau nach unten treib* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2009)

"Schau nur... diese Wuuuundervolle Seife... sogar mit Prägung nur für dich!" *nuschel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. April 2009)

JAWOHL lvl 6 durch.
egal das es 3 uhr nachts ist ich zocke durch





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (2. April 2009)

Vielleicht hätte ich auf mein Deo doch nicht verzichten sollen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (2. April 2009)

"wer hat den knochen an meiner waffe ausgetauscht!!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. April 2009)

Zum glueck gibt es hier keinen spiegel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

Please Press ALT and - as demonstrated on the wall behind me - F4 to quit this nasty Show.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (3. April 2009)

Es sieht irgendwie aus als würden sie singen,
in anbetracht der Situation naja^^

"Verdammt, ich hätt mir ne Sonnencreme mitnehmen sollen"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

ja, die singen da oben. is aus "life of brian" ^^

aber der da oben sagt wohl: "Drugs are bad, mkaaay?"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (3. April 2009)

Das is wieder von Monty Python oder?

"Nimm endlich den Kübel runter von deinen Kopf ich hab dir schon einmal gesagt das das meine Toilette ist!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

japp. war wieder monty pyhton.

zu deinem bild: mittermaier sagt:
ich glaub ich sollt meinen frisör verklagen und aufhören so debil zu schauen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (3. April 2009)

Bildungslücke schlägt wieder zu^^
Wer sind die 2?


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

Is wurscht wer die beiden sind. Geht ja nur drum, was die Kerle sagen / denken könnten. Hat nix mit dem "wer ist das eigentlich" thread zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (3. April 2009)

Nun ja ok. Interresiert hätt es mich trotzdem^^

Topic:

"WTF? Dachte ich krieg nen Scheck, was soll ich mit dem fetzen Papier"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

Der Hicki 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der denkt sich wohl:

Ob meine Jungs besser spielen wenn ich mir die Haare töne und keine schwarzen Jacken mehr anziehe?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (3. April 2009)

LoL schon wieder das Bild aus dem "Wer ist das" Thread
Diesmal weiß ich ja das es nicht Rüdiger Hoffmann ist^^

"Hää? Was hält die da in der Hand? Huch jetzt hat es auch noch geblitzt? Ich hoffe sie hat mich jetzt nicht geblitztdingst"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

HA! Bernhard Hoecker auf dem Stuhl von Herrn Balder. Wir köstlich. Der eine hat keinen Humor und der andere keine Haare!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. April 2009)

meine mutti ist schon bisle durchgedreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(ist doch das schneeflitchen aus 7 zwerge .. hmm)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (3. April 2009)

"Is der Stoff geil, I belive i can fly"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (3. April 2009)

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ein Theaterstück der Grundschulklasse 4b so unterhaltsam sein könnte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (3. April 2009)

Immerhin halten die Hosenträger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (3. April 2009)

Hoffentlich erkennt keiner, dass meine Haare unter dem Hut schon weiß sind




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mab773 (3. April 2009)

so ein kack, warmes bier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. April 2009)

"Und das soll lustig sein?'





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (4. April 2009)

"Vati, es fällt mir schwer dir das zu sagen, aber ich bin schwul"
Outing ftw.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (4. April 2009)

Wo ist der Frosch jetzt hin? Der saß doch eben noch auf dem Mikrophon.. Verdammt, so bekomm ich nie nen Prinzen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (6. April 2009)

Warum guckt der so blöd?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (6. April 2009)

Wenn ich den Typen richtig erkenne, ist das Michael Moore, also:
Habt ihr auch alle meine Bücher gelesen oder ist hier noch einer ohne Fahrschein?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (6. April 2009)

Zum Glück bin ich kein Allergiker und wurde von einem Amerikaner gezeichnet der Sinn für Humor und Stil besitzt.
Ansonsten würde cih glecih eine Katze jagen gehen....


Nicholas Cage mit Hippie.Frisur ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (6. April 2009)

Seh ich nicht sexy aus?

(ich hoffe, der erwartet jetzt keine Antwort auf diese Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. April 2009)

Punks are not Dead !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Live from the RPC 2009 in Cologne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (6. April 2009)

Wo sind Simon und Theodore? Ich brauche sie um einen Streich gegen Dave vorzubereiten!

//btw: Unter "Personen" (siehe Threadtitel) verstehe ich zwar was anderes.. aber ok ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. April 2009)

hallo?? wieso überspringst du mich einfach?? hab doch geschrieben das Pic Edith gleich kommt


*Verdammt haben sie endlich bemerkt das ich kein auto fahren kann* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Live from the RPC 2009 in Cologne


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

@ vorpposter
wir haben zur selben zeit gepostet...
als du gepostet hast und den edit rein machtest hab cih grad auch geschrieben.. so einfahc is das ^^

@ bild mit zam:

Ich halte mich immer an die 100 Black Metal Regeln 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (7. April 2009)

"Yeah wat ein geiler Song, yeah Kelly Family"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

Ich brauche unbedingt eine neue Brille. Muss zu Fielmann. Die alte rutscht zu sehr.


mal ein knaller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (7. April 2009)

d2wap schrieb:


> //btw: Unter "Personen" (siehe Threadtitel) verstehe ich zwar was anderes.. aber ok ^^



naja, "Was könnten die Personen oder Tiere sagen oder denken" war mir als Titel dann doch zu lang, aber in der Threadbeschreibung steht ja auch, dass auch Tieren Gedanken verpasst werden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Bild:
Egal, ob Querstreifen nun dick machen oder nicht.. Ich fühle mich so wohl, wie ich bin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yukiii (12. April 2009)

Vielleicht sterbe ich ja dann schneller...?

[attachment=7269:Katze.jpg]


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

zeig mir bloß keinen spiegel, sonst zerkratz ich dein gsicht^^


FFA


----------



## Birk (13. April 2009)

FFA  ist Betrug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Uuuhhh ... da schleicht sich was raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

Ich! Ich! Hier! Ich suche eine bequemere Suppenschüsel....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (14. April 2009)

wo zum Teufel bin ich hier, und wieso halt ich ein Ei in der Hand?? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

Ob ich wohl in die Herde gehöre? Oder doch lieber bei den Krabben hätte bleiben sollen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yukiii (14. April 2009)

Ich frage mich ob ich nicht irgendwann mal aufstehen sollte...


[attachment=7289:riesen_katze.jpg] (keine Ahnung wie ich das besser hinkriege ^^*)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Boah, muss mich der Spinner fotografieren?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yukiii (14. April 2009)

hihihi.... einfach springen jetzt einfach springen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=7290:Unbenannt.jpg]


----------



## Ayi (14. April 2009)

Was guckst du?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für alle, die sie nicht erkennen: Das sind die Ärzte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (14. April 2009)

Dieses künstliche Lachen geht mir echt auf den Keks.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (15. April 2009)

Die Pigmentierung und Farbe der Salami passt 1a zu mir und meinem gesicht!

Gwildor aus MASTERS OF THE UNIVERSE:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. April 2009)

Glasklar, jetzt klappts auch mit der Nachbarin!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (15. April 2009)

Fools müssen draußen bleiben! Ich buchstabiere: Ef, Uh, Hah, Ell, Zet!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. April 2009)

<-- Ooooh guck mal, jetzt ist alles verkehrt. Wenn ich genug lang so rum bin ist das vielleicht für immer so.
--> *HARR* Der Fang des Tages!

http://www.australian-shepherd.de/CowboyKuhII.jpg


----------



## Ayi (15. April 2009)

Hund kläfft wild vor sich hin.
Kuh denkt: Ob das Fußball Training wohl was genutzt hat? Wetten ich treff das Garagentor von hier aus!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (15. April 2009)

Oohh ja genau da liegt die verspannung...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (15. April 2009)

YES I CAN 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (15. April 2009)

ALTA!! WARUM STARTET DAS SCHEIß SPIEL NICHT!!
ICH WILL ZOCKEN!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (15. April 2009)

Epic Doppelpost! 

Sorry, aber was ist denn heut mit dem Forum los o.O


----------



## Ayi (15. April 2009)

Hey Leute, der Lego Look ist in, das solltet ihr auch mal versuchen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (16. April 2009)

Mist! Hab vergessen Stiefmütterchen zu kaufen! Muss dann nochmal zurück zu tante Erna,... 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. April 2009)

DIe 2 in gelb: die 2 faulen Schweine da vorne könnten eigendlich au mal helfen
Die 2 die sitzen: muhahah is das schön 2 Privatsklaven zu haben und jetzt schiebt SCHNELLER!

ach ja FFA weil ich grad nix find.


----------



## Hirsi325 (16. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yukiii (18. April 2009)

Ich bin grade so voll also wunder dich net wenn ich ausversehn abdrücke 

[attachment=7323:Unbenannt.jpg]


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

Du willst wissen zu welchem Frisör ich gehe?
Glaub mir willst du nicht....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (18. April 2009)

Scheiss Kameras... immer das gleiche mit den paparazzi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

"Wenn ich groß bin,möchte ich auch wie Superhörnchen sein."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erry (18. April 2009)

http://sig.allvatar.com/274699.jpg


----------



## Ayi (19. April 2009)

Ich nehm mal an, dass du das Zitat aus der Signatur auf das Bild übertragen willst, also "Ich schiez dia ins Gösischd Gitschnauza!"

Da kein neues Bild dabei war, schreib ich meinen Text mal zu dem Goblin aus der selben Signatur:

Spinat ist gesund Leute, er verleiht einem Farbe im Gesicht! Seht selbst, wie sexy ich jetzt aussehe!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (20. April 2009)

Mhm.... eine Packung Perwoll zum Frühstück wär dufte





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## One of them (24. April 2009)

Man müssen mich die beiden Spinner bei meinem Regenbad stören?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## breakingb (25. April 2009)

Nimm die komischen sachen um mich herum weg! NIMM SIE WÄÄÄKK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. April 2009)

"WTF?!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (25. April 2009)

Weißt du schon das neueste? *flüster* *tuschel*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (27. April 2009)

Also hier steht: Für dauerhafte Haarentfernung empfehlen wir....


----------



## Dracun (28. April 2009)

Ein ... Meine Fresse da haben die Schweine mich echt rausgeworfen .... aber keine sorge mit Hoffenheim (wenn die mich nehmen) werde ich meister und der uli wird sich in den A**** beißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (29. April 2009)

Welcher Idiot hat mir das Pferd unter dem Hintern weggeklaut?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yukiii (3. Mai 2009)

Die kleine Katze : was passiert wenn ich am Hahn dreh?
Die große Katze: Dann kannst du vergessen das wir das hier jemals nochmal machen!


[attachment=7499:d.jpg]


----------



## Ayi (4. Mai 2009)

Ich sagte "Galopp!", Mama!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Mai 2009)

Nein! ich schwöre, ich habe die schuhe nicht selbst ausgesucht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (6. Mai 2009)

*seufz* schon wieder ein Fotograf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Mai 2009)

Deine frau hatte doch Braune Haare und en Piercing in der nase??
Ja !
Hat deien frau en Lieblingsbruder?
Nein!
Dann würde ich mal schnell nach Hause laufen und überprüfen wer da grad deine Frau befummelt!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

Scheiß Job.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (6. Mai 2009)

Du Ei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Kölner ist mir der Herr Süper natürlich bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (7. Mai 2009)

Das Auto, welches grad vorbei gefahren ist war das erste seit kanpp 10 Jahren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (8. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe nur, Frauchen will jetzt keinen Hundekuchen backen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (14. Mai 2009)

Hungäääääär!!!!! Essn, essn, essn!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (12. Juni 2009)

hm, welche Flasche nehm ich jetzt zuerst?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Juni 2009)

Jetzt mach schon das Foto, meine Augen schmerzen langsam!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juni 2009)

DU! NICHT! NEHMEN! KEERZEEEE!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. Juni 2009)

_Immer lacheln und winken lacheln und winken._




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (14. Juni 2009)

I want YOU for U.S. Army!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (14. Juni 2009)

_omg was fur ein gesicht gottlich_


----------



## Ayi (15. Juni 2009)

waahhh! Nicht zu mir werfen, nicht zu mir!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (15. Juni 2009)

Esel: Komm ein Stückchen näher...
Frau: Bleib stehen, sonst zieh ich dir die Ohren lang... äh




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2009)

Der Man: guck ma schatz ich kanne fliegen 
Frau:Womit hab ich das verdinnt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (16. Juni 2009)

Na ob das ne gute Idee war, zu diesem Schönheitschirurgen zu gehen? Bevor ich am Ende so aussehe wie die Person hinter mir, sollte ich besser wieder verschwinden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (17. Juni 2009)

Das ist VOLL der Hammer!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

Immer schön versuchen in die Camera zu lächeln...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_Der man im Hintergrund ja 
Der vorne :WTH!!!_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

_"Ist das da wirklich MEINE Werkstatt-Rechnung?!??"_

/e: Wobei noch passender:
_"Mama hat immer gesagt.. wenn du blöd kuckst bleibt dir das so... ich glaub...sie hatte Recht.."_

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasX2007 (17. Juni 2009)

Oh ja, noch ein Stück tiefer!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

"Hmm meine Rent-A-Penner-Auktion bei Ebay läuft ja richtig gut.."





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (17. Juni 2009)

Leonardo sagt damit komme ich groß raus und werde weltberühmt....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

"Wenn ich mit dem was ich hier trinke fertig bin knabber ich dich an :>"

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (17. Juni 2009)

"man muss ich erfolgreich sein ..."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

"Fotoffohting für den Naturkataftrophen-Kalender 2009? Geiiiil"

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja ich mag Babys <3


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_U lecker brei!mm..was ist brei wo kommt der her?*mier fahlt nix besseres ein ^^**
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Ich mag horror filme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## sympathisant (17. Juni 2009)

_wo gehts zum wolverine-fanclub-treffen?_


editiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_Ich seh kein bild_


----------



## Ayi (17. Juni 2009)

Was soll das heißen, du hast den Farbfilm vergessen? Jetzt grinse ich etwa die ganze Zeit für ein Schwarzweiß Foto?

(mir fiel nichts besseres ein)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (17. Juni 2009)

_"So, Bewerbungsfoto schon mal fertig - jetzt muss es nur klappen mit dem Job als Kindergärtner"_

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_Muahaha...ichbin ein geisteskranker in einem clowns outfit wer will mit mier spielen.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bild kommmt:_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (17. Juni 2009)

vielleicht krieg ich endlich mein Eis, wenn ich lange genug auf das Tiefkühlfach schaue. Ich weiß genau, dass da noch eines drin ist!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (17. Juni 2009)

ich würd mal gern wissen was das für ein geschenk ist und für wen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (17. Juni 2009)

Alles leergefegt.. Tja, ich weiß halt, womit man Leute abschrecken kann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (18. Juni 2009)

Mist ich hätte nichts trinken sollen vor dem Rennen, ich seh plötzlich nur noch 2 Räder statt Vi - *KRACH*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2009)

_Mit dem töffigen Tuch aufm Kopf merkt man gar nicht wie hohl er ist *zwirbel* *kicher*_

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Juni 2009)

_tz....las dich mal liften hat er gesagt siehst danach viel junger aus....warum hab ich mich dazu uberreden lassen.

_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (18. Juni 2009)

Nach irgendeinem Modell müssen die Barbiepuppen doch hergestellt werden, oder nicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemø (21. Juni 2009)

Ob ich fotogen bin ?


----------



## DasX2007 (21. Juni 2009)

Warum habe ich kein Gesicht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (22. Juni 2009)

Damit gewinne ich bestimmt den ersten Platz beim Fotowettbew.... aargh! *krach*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juni 2009)

katzenbilder sind nicht lustig. scheiss paparazzis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (22. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich mich genau so hin stelle, die Arme an den Körper nehm und diesen Blick aufsetze wird bestimmt jeder glauben, ich sei auch ein Mensch. Dann darf ich bald auch am Tisch hocken zum Essen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (22. Juni 2009)

Hoffentlich ist der Schützenverein nicht wieder da ..


________




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (23. Juni 2009)

hier fühle ich mich sauwohl!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (24. Juni 2009)

Hah! Obwohl mein Kopf riesig ist, ich aber dünn wie ne Bohnenstange in der Landschaft rumsteh bin ich nicht einfach bärenstark, nein ich bin elefantenstark!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (24. Juni 2009)

Hunger auf paar leckere Äpfel?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (24. Juni 2009)

Oh nein, das das vorn, das ist ne Maus! Mir wird schlecht!

(Die ganz vorne im Bild)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (24. Juni 2009)

Endlich kann ich mir in die Hosen kacken ohne dass es niemand bemerkt!

(Der, der gerade geschlagen wurde)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. Juni 2009)

"Gugg mal was ich kann" (Nase+Mund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (26. Juni 2009)

Ich seh zum Anbeißen aus, oder sagt ihr etwa was anderes?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. Juni 2009)

"Wat is dat denn??"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (27. Juni 2009)

ganz links: "Schneller, schneller!"
Ruderer: (flüstert) "Los, alle mal nach vorne lehnen, dann fliegt der ins Wasser und es ist endlich Ruhe!"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. Juni 2009)

"Die Spinnen, die Windows-User!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (27. Juni 2009)

Falls mein Ehemann nicht gut genug ist, hab ich immer noch zwei Ersatzmänner dabei!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (29. Juni 2009)

Scheiß auf das Fernsehen ich mach mir meinen eigen Action Film!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (30. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube, so langsam sollte ich das Klebeband gegen Verbandzeug austauschen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## veeeith (6. Juli 2009)

Das pferd mit dem Zettel:
Ich bin verwirrt...ich habe keinen Daumen, kann aber das papier halten...oh, mir schwirrt der Kopf!


mein bild anklicken, dann wirds größer






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2009)

ICH BIN DER BOSS!!! FÜRCHTET MICHT!!!.. ach sheiße, jetzt ist das Feuer ausgegangen!

Das Bild

Ne Frage:Wie Hast du das ´gemacht????


----------



## Lichkingkiller (9. Juli 2009)

Hey ihr Jungspunde was glotzt ihr so?


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

"Ich chill hier nur...n Problem damit?"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Gnihihi MEINS!

DAS BILD


----------



## Siltan (10. Juli 2009)

JUCHUUUU gleich kommt der schleudergang


next:
http://www.gerdas-hundestuebchen.de/lustig90.jpg


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

Der Hund:"Komm her, kleine
Die Katze:Geh runter von mir du Fettkloß!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Der Kontrolleur links: "Oh bittebittebittebehalte Deine Schlüssel nur geh ganz schnell weiter und nimm mich nicht mit!"
Die Typen hinter dem Sensenmann: "Oh nein der Sensenmann! Wir nun mein Flugzeug abstürzen? Werde ich sterben? Habe ich mein Testament erstellt? Es gibt noch so viel für das es sich zu Leben lohnt! Ich will noch nicht sterben! NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIINNN!"
Der Sensenmann: "Immer das Selbe hier: zuerst piepsts wegen den Schlüsseln, dann wegen der Sense und bei der Leibesvisitation beklagen die sich dann noch weil ich gar keinen Leib habe, den man durchsuchen könnte..."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

"Siehste, so schnell geht das. Und jetzt wird's gemacht."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Disco-Stu maaaaaag Disco Musik!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

"Oh yeah! Und ich leuchte auch im Dunkeln..."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

*schnarch* *zzzz* *gähn* oh war das ne Party letzte Nacht...man war ich betrunken...mal in den Spiegel schauen wie kaputt ich aussehe...AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WER WAR DAS???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (29. Juli 2009)

Hoffentlich vermisst meine Schwester ihre Perrücke nicht.. Aber ein König ohne Bart ist kein echter König




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (30. Juli 2009)

"Warum muss Papa immer ALLES bei E-Bay bestellen?!?"

http://tbn2.google.com/images?q=tbn:QvX6Lg...oh-shit-lge.jpg


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

"HAPS!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (11. August 2012)

mittlerweile sieht man hier leider kein Bild mehr... Ich nehm dann mal das Bild auf der Signatur stattdessen, um hier den Thread mal wieder zu beleben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo kommt denn die Zunge her? Es war wohl doch keine so tolle Idee, mein Schwert verzaubern zu lassen.. Irgendetwas muss da schiefgegangen sein!


Mein Bild:


----------



## Mograin (12. August 2012)

Der Wolf im Schafsfell




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (12. August 2012)

man kann kein Bild erkennen


----------



## ego1899 (14. August 2012)

Doch wenn man weiß wie schon 

Er hat das hier gepostet




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

Ist das... Weegee?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (15. August 2012)

> Aaaargh Au au... Hände.... kleben.... feeeest...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (16. August 2012)

verdammt, ist das eine Hitze. Mein Kostümdesigner kriegt erst mal was zu hören!!


----------



## Mograin (18. November 2012)

Halloween
sind videos auch erlaubt?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BZYWxY1bT6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ayi (26. November 2012)

naja eigentlich nicht, da es darum geht, zu einem bestimmten Augenblick was zu schreiben (bzw was die abgebildete(n) Person(en) auf dem Bild sagen könnten). Und Videos dauern ja länger als einen Augenblick. Bei den 4 Sekunden Teil ging das aber noch. "Todesschnitzel" sagt er im Original, also überleg ich mir was neues:

"Was glotzt du so?"


----------



## ego1899 (6. Dezember 2012)

"Komm schon man, ich will doch nur ein bisschen Kleingeld!" 

* Entfernt *


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Dezember 2012)

Du bist fies ego ... So'n scharfes Bild. Deswegen isses jetzt auch weg, weil man so als 12-jähriger sich jetzt nicht wirklich darauf konzentrieren kann, einen passenden Spruch dafür auszudenken.


----------



## Ayi (10. Dezember 2012)

Da ich zu spät bin, um das "scharfe Bild" zu sehen, muss ich mangels Alternative jetzt auf spectrumizers Avatar zurückgreifen.. Tja, selbst schuld  Was ist das überhaubt? Ein Tiger mit Hut? So genau kann ich das nicht erkennen.. Naja hat zumindest katzenartige Gesichtszüge, das Vieh^^


"Wie? Du wagst es, meinen neuen Hut aus Menschenhaut zu beleidigen? Das ist die neueste Mode!"


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (13. Dezember 2012)

Hamster: "Es ist nicht das wonach es aussieht!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (27. Januar 2013)

Dass diese Orangensaft-Flaschen aber auch immer so schwer auch immer so schwer aufgehen müssen. Dabei sieht der doch so lecker aus!

(auch wenn da in Wirklichkeit wohl kein Orangensaft drin ist^^)


----------



## Ayi (7. Dezember 2013)

Da jetzt schon lange keine Antwort kam, beantworte ich das nächste Bild mal selbst.


"Ich wollte ein cooles Skelettross und was ist? Ich bekomme ein Mini-Pony. Nie wieder geb ich meinem Mount Noggenfogger-Elixier!"


----------

